# Short form for Amelia



## jeniicie10

We are expecting twin girls. DH and I decided we would each pick a first name and the other would pick the middle name. So we ended up with Amelia Emily and Melanie Paige. We plan on shortening Melanie to Mel but we cannot agree on a short form for Amelia. DH wants to caller Ami and I want Mia. He said he would settle for Lia which I do think is a compromise. What do you think, any suggestions?


----------



## Kyla

Where we live the standard short form of Amelia is Milly. Lots of ladies in the 1920s called Amelia were always Milly and it still holds true here today. The only exception I have heard is one Mum calling her daughter "mealy" but I didn't like that as it reminded me on Mealy worms! 

Any of your ideas work though.


----------



## lizmageeful

I really like Lia! I'm not a fan of alliteration with twins, so Mia and Mel sounds awkward in my opinion. I've always heard Amelia shortened to Amy, so I think Lia is kind of unexpected and unique!


----------



## pinkribbon

lizmageeful said:


> I really like Lia! I'm not a fan of alliteration with twins, so Mia and Mel sounds awkward in my opinion. I've always heard Amelia shortened to Amy, so I think Lia is kind of unexpected and unique!

^^^ wss


----------



## Bevziibubble

I like Amy as a shortened name and I think Lia is also cute :)


----------



## littlejenx

i agree, dont like the m and m names together. x


----------



## isil

I'd shorted it to 'Lia' (like Leah)


----------



## MacyClara

Mila (MEE-La) 
Amy


----------



## discoclare

I know a couple here who are shortened to Millie. Other than that I like Lia.


----------



## sue_88

Milly.

But I do like Lia too. :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Milly!


----------



## jeniicie10

Never thought of Millie. I like it but DH said no. We will probally wait and see if one suits her. Right now Lia is our top contender. Thanks for all your suggestions!!


----------



## AriBerri

One of them will definitely grow on you. DD is Evelynn who we called even when I was preggers "Eevee" (pronounced like the letters E and V lol) but she had huge cheeks when she was born and still does so now we call her Eevee Cheeks or just Cheekies and sometimes Cheekorita lol. I wonder how old shell be before she realizes when we say Evelynn were talking about her XD


----------



## Mummy May

Can I just ask why you want to shorten their names? To me if you want to shorten a name, you may aswell just give them a shorter name to begin with xx


----------



## Lauren25

Millie :)


----------



## rainkat

Lia is beautiful.

I also love Millie but you run the risk of "Millie and Mellie" which I think is adorable but doesn't sound like what you are looking for.


----------



## jeniicie10

Mummy May said:


> Can I just ask why you want to shorten their names? To me if you want to shorten a name, you may aswell just give them a shorter name to begin with xx

I want to call them Amelia and Melanie and I probably will most of the time. But I also want the option to shorten them if and when I want to. It's also kind of a family tradition. Everyone on my side has a name that gets shortened on occasion. Most of his family is the same way too. I guess it's just a built in nickname.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Millie, Mel x


----------



## LeahLou

My daughter's name is Emilia and we call her Emmy, Em, Milly, Mia, Mimi


----------



## Taylah

Milly is my fav but milsey is also cute ! Don't like lia


----------



## SuperKat

Love Lia as a nn! Super cute!


----------



## Vicyi

My DD is Amelia and we shorten to Milsa (Mill-sa) or Millsy (Mill-see). The only other shortenings i have heard of are Millie (very common for Amelia round here) Amy, Mel, Mia, Lia & Mimi (which is what DS calls our DD) x


----------



## Vicyi

Also if you go for the Emilia spelling you could shorten to Em, Emmie or Emz x


----------



## JustLurking

I know an Amelia sometimes called Emmy.


----------



## Poppy Panda

If i had a melanie and an amelia they would be laney and milly. Just my preference!


----------



## jeniicie10

Poppy Panda said:


> If i had a melanie and an amelia they would be laney and milly. Just my preference!

I really like this! But DH is set on Mel and he picked Melanie so I will give it to him.


----------



## mummy_em

We call our Amelia Mia for short x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I prefer Mia or milly


----------



## LynseyPynsey

OH's little sister is Amelia "Milly" :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My niece is Amelia NN: Mils or Meelie


----------



## alicecooper

I used to know a girl called Amelia and everybody called her Milo (pronounced Meelo).

Having said that, I would have instantly thought of Milly as a shortened name of Amelia.


----------

